# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون مكافحة الارهاب لسنة 2001م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قانون مكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 2001 

ترتيب المواد 

الفصل الأول 

أحكام تمهيدية 
المادة:
1ـ اسم القانون.
2ـ تفسير.
3ـ تطبيق.
4ـ استثناء.


الفصل الثاني 

الجرائم والأفعال الإرهابية 

5ـ الجرائم الإرهابية.
6ـ منظمات الإجرام الإرهابية. 
7ـ الاستيلاء أو السيطرة على الطائرات.
8ـ الأفعال غير المشروعة ضد سلامة الطيران.
9ـ الاستيلاء أو السيطرة على السفن ووسائل النقل البحرية والنهرية.
10ـ الاستيلاء على وسائل النقل البرية.
11ـ حجز الأشخاص أو إلحاق الضرر بهم.
12ـ جرائم البيئة.



الفصل الثالث 

محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب 
13ـ تشكيل محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب.
14ـ تشكيل محكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب.
15ـ نيابة مكافحة الإرهاب.
16ـ الاستئناف.
17ـ تأييد الحكم.

الفصل الرابع 

أحكام عامة 
18ـ مصادرة العقارات والأموال والمعدات.
19ـ إبعاد الأجانب.
20ـ إنهاء إقامة الأجانب أو إنذارهم لمغادرة البلاد.
21ـ سلطة إصدار القواعد.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قانون مكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 2001م  

(19/5/2001) 


الفصل الأول 

أحكام تمهيدية 


اسم القانون.  
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون مكافحة الإرهاب لسنة 2001 ".

تفسير.  
2ـ في هذا القانون، ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر.
" الإرهاب " يقصد به كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أياً كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردى أو جماعي ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بالأموال العامة أو الخاصة أو بأحد المرافق أو الممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية أو الإستراتيجية القومية للخطر،
" الجريمة الإرهابية " يقصد بها أي فعل أو الشروع فيه يرتكب تنفيذاً لقصد إرهابي ويشمل الأفعال والجرائم الإرهابية المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقيات التي وقعت عليها حكومة جمهورية السودان وصودق عليها وفق أحكام الدستور عدا ما تم استثناؤه أو التحفظ عليه.
" الجريمة السياسية " يقصد بها التعدي على رؤساء الدول والحكام وزوجاتهم أو أصولهم أو فروعهم أو رؤساء الحكومات أو الوزراء أو الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية بمن فيهم السفراء والدبلوماسيين، والتعدى على مقار البعثات الدبلوماسية أو مقار السكن الخاص أو وسائل النقل الخاصة بهم،
" طائرة " يقصد بها أي آلة في استطاعتها أن تستمد بقاءها في الجو من ردود فعل الهواء غير المنعكسة من سطح الأرض وتشمل كافة المركبات الهوائية مثل المناطيد والبالونات والطائرات الشراعية والطائرات ذات الأجنحة الثابتة أو المتحركة.
" وسيلة نقل " يقصد بها الطائرات والسفن والعربات وكل وسائل النقل والانتقال والحركة.


تطبيق.  
3ـ يطبق هذا القانون على:
(أ) كل شخص يتهم بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو بالشروع في ارتكابها أو التحريض عليها داخل السودان أو خارجه متى كانت الجريمة ماسة بمصالح السودان أو اقتصاده أو أمنه القومي أو أمنه الاجتماعي,
(ب) الجرائم الإرهابية التي تقع على أي من وسائل النقل، أو على متنها،
(ج) كل شخص يرتكب جريمة إرهابية أو يشرع في ارتكابها أو التحريض عليها داخل السودان أو على أي من وسائل النقل السودانية إذا كانت الجريمة ماسة بمصالح أو أمن أي دولة لها علاقات أو مصالح في السودان أو تقع على أي أجنبي داخل السودان أو أقام فيه وفق القانون،
(د ) كل شخص يتهم بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو الشروع فيها أو التحريض عليها خارج السودان إذا كان الفعل الإرهابي معاقباً عليه بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر سار في السودان ومعاقباً عليه أيضاً بموجب أحكام القانون في الدولة التي ارتكب فيها ووافقت الدولة التي وقع فيها الفعل على تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون،
(هـ) الجرائم الإرهابية وفق أحكام الفقرة (د) حتى ولو لم يترتب على الفعل مساس بمصالح السودان أو أمنه القومي إلا إذا تقرر تسليمه وفق أحكام قانون تسليم المجرمين لأي دولة توقع اتفاقاً بالتعاون في مجال الإرهاب يتم التصديق عليه وفق أحكام الدستور.


استثناء.  
4ـ عند تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون لا تعتبر الأفعال الآتية جرائم سياسية حتى لو ارتكبت بدوافع سياسية:
(أ‌) القتل العمد والسرقة المصحوبة بالإكراه ضد الأفراد أو السلطات أو وسائل النقل أو المواصلات،
(ب) أعمال التخريب للممتلكات العامة والمخصصة لخدمة عامة حتى ولو كانت مملوكة لدولة أخرى بالسودان،
(ج) جرائم تصنيع أو تهريب أو حيازة الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المتفجرات أو غيرها من المواد التي تعد لارتكاب جرائم إرهابية.


الفصل الثاني 

الجرائم والأفعال الإرهابية  


الجرائم الإرهابية.  
5ـ كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل فعلاً أو قولاً أو نشراً بارتكاب فعل تنفيذاً لغرض إرهابي على الدولة أو أمنها الاجتماعي أو رعاياها أو ممتلكاتها أو مرافقها أو منشأتها العامة أو الخاصة بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو سياسية يعاقب عند الإدانة بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد.


منظمات الإجرام الإرهابية. 
6ـ كل من يدير أو يحرض أو يشرع أو يشارك في إدارة أو يسهل قولاًً أو فعلاً أو نشراً في إدارة شبكة منظمة ومخططة لارتكاب أي جريمة أو جرائم إرهابية سواء كانت هذه الشبكة تعمل على نطاق السودان أو على النطاق الخارجي أو على نطاق أي ولاية من ولايات السودان أو مدينة أو قرية أو أي مكان محدد تقيم فيه جماعة معتبرة بحيث يشكل فعله خطراً على النفس أو المال أو على الطمأنينة العامة، يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد.


الاستيلاء أو السيطرة على الطائرات. 
7ـ كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو نشراً باستعمال القوة أو بالتهديد باستعمالها أو القيام بأي شكل آخر من أشكال الإكراه بالاستيلاء على طائرة أو الشروع في الاستيلاء عليها أو ممارسة سيطرته عليها يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربعة عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.


الأفعال غير المشروعة ضد سلامة الطيران. 
8ـ كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراًبارتكاب:
( أ) فعل من أفعال العنف ضد أي شخص على متن طـائرة إذا كان من شأن هذا الفعل أن يعرض سلامة الأشخاص أو الطائرة للخطر، أو
(ب) فعل تدمير طائرة أو بإحداث تلف فيها يجعلها عاجزة عن الطيران أو يحتمل أن يعرض سلامتها في حالة الطيران للخطر، أو 
(ج) فعل بوضع أي وسيلة كانت أو التسبب في وضع جهاز أو مادة في الطائرة يحتمل أن تدمر تلك الطائرة أو تحدث فيها تلفاً يجعلها عاجزة عن الطيران أو يحدث تلفاً يحتمل أن يعرض سلامتها في حالة الطيران للخطر، أو 
(د) فعل بتدمير أو إتلاف تسهيلات الملاحة الجوية أو بالتدخل في تشغيلها إذا كان من شأن أي من هذه الأفعال احتمال تعريض سلامة الطائرة للخطر، أو 
(هـ) فعل يعرض سلامة الطائرة أو ركابها أو المشتغلين بها أو حمولتها للخطر وذلك بإبلاغ معلومات يعلم أنها كاذبة، يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد، ويجب مصادرة الأموال المتعلقة بالجريمة أو المعدات التي أستعملت بشأنها.


الاستيلاء أو السيطرة على السفن ووسائل النقل البحرية والنهرية. 
9ـ (1) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بالاستيلاء أو الشروع في الاستيلاء على أي سفينة أو أي وسيلة من وسائل النقل البحري أو النهري مسجلة في السودان أو كانت في المياه الإقليمية للسودان بالقوة أو بالتهديد باستعمال القوة أو بأي شكل آخر من أشكال الإكراه يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية،ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 
(2) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع فى القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بتعريض وسيلة النقل البحرية أو النهرية أو حمولتها للتدمير أو التلف أو يعرض حياة المشتغلين بها للخطر أو يدلى بمعلومات كاذبة تعرض وسيلة النقل البحرية أو النهرية أو حمولتها أو المشتغلين بها للخطر المادى أو النفسى، يعد مرتكباً لجريمة ارهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 


الاستيلاء على وسائل النقل البرية. 
10ـ (1) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بالاستيلاء بالقوة على أي وسيلة من وسائل النقل البرى سواء كانت مستعملة لنقل الأشخاص أو البضائع أو يهدد باستعمال القوة أو بأي شكل من أشكال الإكراه يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
(2) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بتعريض وسائل النقل البرية أو حمولتها للتدمير أو التلف أو يعرض حياة المشتغلين بها للخطر أو يدلى بمعلومات كاذبة تعرض وسائل النقل البرية أو حمولتها أو المشتغلين بها للخطر المادي أو النفسي، يعد مرتكباً لجريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً. 


حجز الأشخاص أو إلحاق الضرر بهم. 
11ـ (1) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهـل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال الموضحة في المواد 5، 6، 7، 8، 9 و 10 ويترتب على فعله حجز غير مشروع لأي شخص أو انتهاك لحريته أو تعريضه لإيذاء بدني أو نفسي، يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات أو الغرامة أوالعقوبتين معاً.
(2) كل من يقوم أو يحرض أو يشرع في القيام أو يسهل قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً بارتكاب أي جريمة إرهابية بحجز أي شخص في مكان عام أو خاص حجزاً غير مشروع أو ينتهك حريته أو يلحق الأذى البدني أو النفسي به، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز أربع عشرة سنة.


جرائم البيئة.  
12ـ كل من يرتكب فعلاً يلحق ضرراً جسيماً بالبيئة ويعرض حياة الناس للخطر، يعد مرتكباً جريمة إرهابية ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز عشرين سنة والغرامة. 


الفصل الثالث 

محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب 


تشكيل محاكـم مكافحة الإرهاب. 
13ـ (1) يشكل رئيس القضاء بموجب أمر منه محكمة أو أكثر تسمى " محكمة مكافحة الإرهاب ".(2) يضع رئيس القضاء بالتشاور مع وزير العدل القواعد المتعلقة بإجراءات محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب وكيفية إصدار الأحكام.


تشكيل محكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب. 
14ـ يشكل رئيس القضـاء، بموجب أمر منه، محكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب.

نيابة مكافحة الإرهاب. 
15ـ (1) تشكل بأمر من وزير العدل نيابة خاصة أو أكثر تسمى " نيابة مكافحة الإرهاب " للتحرى وتولى الاتهام أمام محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب.
(2) يحدد وزير العدل في الأمر المذكور في البند (1) الإجراءات التي تتبع بوساطة نيابة مكافحة الإرهاب في التحري وتولى الاتهام أمام محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب.


الاستئناف.  
16ـ يجوز لكل شخص يصدر ضده حكم وفق أحكام هذا ا لقانون أن يستأنف لمحكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب.


تأييد الحكم.  
17ـ يجب أن يعرض كل حكم بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد الذي تصدره محاكم مكافحة الإرهاب على محكمة استئناف مكافحة الإرهاب وذلك لتأييده، على ألا يتم تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام إلا بعد موافقة رئيس الجمهورية.


الفصل الرابع 

أحكام عامة 


مصـادرة العقارات والأموال والمعدات. 
18ـ (1) بالإضافة لأي عقوبة أخرى توقعها المحكمة المختصة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر يصادر كل عقار أو أموال أو معدات أو سلاح أو وسيلة نقل أو غيرها يثبت أنها استخدمت في ارتكاب الجرائم الإرهابية أو الشروع فيها أو تسهيل ارتكابها أو المساعدة في ذلك أو إخفاء مدبريها أو مرتكبيها أو المحرضين عليها أو المتهمين فيها أو تشجيعهم على ارتكابها سواء بالقول أو الفعل أو النشر أو الامتناع أو الرضاء بارتكابها وبعلم صاحب العقار سواء كان يستخدمه شخصياً أو بوساطة أي من تابعية أو العاملين معه.
(2) يجوز للمحكمة بالإضافة إلى أي عقوبة توقعها وفقاً لأحكام البند (1) متى ما ثبت لها ضلوع المتهم في الجريمة الإرهابية ارتكاباً أو تحريضاً أو شروعاً أو مساهمةً أو تخطيطاً أو تسهيلاً أو مساعدةً أو تشجيعاً قولاً أو فعلاً أو نشراً أو إخفاءً لفاعليها، أن تأمر بمصادرة أي أموال أو عقارات أو معدات أو أي أرصدة مالية مملوكة له وحرمانه من أية منفعة أو استغلال أى مصادر أو أموال أخرى سواء في داخل السودان أو خارجه.
(3) يخصص ما يتم مصادرته وفقاً لأحكام البند (2) للجهات المختصة بمكافحة الإرهاب أو أي جهة أخرى.


إبعاد الأجانب.  
19ـ كل أجنبي يدان بارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو الشـروع فيها أو التحريض عليها أو توفير التمويل أو العون الفني لمرتكبها، يجب أن يشمل حكم المحكمة إبعاده أو طرده من البلاد أو تسليمه وفقاً للقانون لأي دولة تتضرر من الجريمة الإرهابية. 


إنهاء إقامة الأجانب أو إنذارهم لمغادرة البلاد. 
20ـ (1) يجوز وفقاً لمقتضى الأحوال، إنذار الأجنبي الذي توجد قرائن على دخوله البلاد بقصد ارتكاب أي جريمة إرهابية بمغادرة البلاد خلال فترة محددة لا تجاوز أسبوعين أو أبعاده فوراً.
(2) بعد مضى المدة المحددة في الإنذار يجوز إصدار أمر بإنهاء إقامة الأجنبي المذكور، وفى هذه الحالة تتخذ الإجراءات القانونية المطبقة في أحكام القانون.


سلطة إصدار القواعد.  
21ـ يجوز لرئيس القضاء بالتشاور مع وزير العدل أن يصدر القواعد اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
*

----------

